# I NEED HELP BAD



## 1978dodge (Jan 21, 2013)

My 17 year old daughter has a 1999 maxami se with 210,000 miles and she stop at a red light and her transmission went out and wont move in any gear. I checked the fluid level and it was about a half quart low but the fluid was red with no burnt smell. if you start the engine and put it into gear it make a grinding sound and putting back in park it make a grinding sound also. can anyone help? its never slipped or nothing before this, thanks


----------

